# I took the fp5 ota update after I soft bricked my charge and returned to stock...I WANT MY ROOT BACK!



## androidISmylife (Aug 19, 2012)

ok I'm new to the charge but not to samsung or android...i know odin from my fascinate, and bricking doesent scare me at all. 
I'm coming from the htc thunderbolt. 
my question is this...
do I have to revert to ep4d then update to fp1 inorder to flash cwm and then su to gain root?
Ive been playing with stock fp5 for about 4 days and I'm so sick of seeing these verizon apps.
then once I gain root it seems like the roms for this phone are very limited it's either tweeked or eclipse...
which one is more likely to get a 4.0 update, coming from the thunderbolt there were atleast 15-20 roms available in rom manager.


----------



## xprog (Nov 16, 2011)

Download the latest su bin zip and put on your micro sd, Google for it. Odin the newest cwm, then boot right into cwm and flash the su bin, download superuser off the market and your back to root. You'll probably want to delete the two sh bootup scripts that over write recovery/cwm, i forget their names at the moment. And then re-odin cwm to make cwm stick.

There are only two roms for the charge, tweaked and eclipse. fp5 just came out and we're waiting on updates since they currently are on fp1. You can downgrade if you want, but I'd sick with fp5 and give it a week to see if a fp5 ROM came out

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

What prog said. You can root fp5 stock by flashing cwm with Odin, flashing su in cwm. Since you're new to the charge, you need to manually mount the system (mounts and storage, select system so it reads "unmount/system" ). Once you're rebooted you need to locate the /system/etc/install-recovery.sh and either delete the file or rename it with a .bak extension (install-recovery.sh.bak). Then reflash cwm and you're good.

Although eclipse 2.0 and tweaked 2.x are fp1 build I haven't found any compatibility issues running tweaked with fp5 kernel and radios.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidISmylife (Aug 19, 2012)

thank you both for your comments im going to try right now and let you know how everything comes out.


----------

